# Autocruise Starblazer continued........



## auntygranty

I changed to an Autocruise Starblazer (Garage) mid way through last year it is my 5th motorhome. mine is 2003 and has done 30 odd thousand miles I consider it probably the best van I have had. The internal lay out certainly is with a lounge for lounging and a bed that doesn't have to be made up. The Garage is superb, Bikes can go inside so they don't get ruined if back mounted long term. One of my previous vans was a Hymer which had superior internal fittings especially the cabinet work but the layout in my view was not so practical. The quietness of the drive is impressive too compared to my last Autosleeper which rattled and clattered even after lots of detection work. Not having the new type folding blinds is also a bonus the old ones are much quieter and more efficient in my view. Although in good nick at the time of purchase I have spent quite a lot of time and effort getting it as I want it so if I can help anyone with advice re a similar vehice feel free to ask An Autocruise Fan......Auntygranty


----------



## Gavel

*Autocruise starspirit*

Hi AuntyGranty,
We too own an Autocruise. We find the oven rattles as we drive. I've stuffed tea towels under the hob ccver and taken out the shelf in the oven but there is still vibration coming from the area every time we go on rough Norfolk roads. Any advice please? Gavel.


----------



## CliffyP

*Re: Autocruise starspirit*



Gavel said:


> Hi AuntyGranty,
> We too own an Autocruise. We find the oven rattles as we drive. I've stuffed tea towels under the hob ccver and taken out the shelf in the oven but there is still vibration coming from the area every time we go on rough Norfolk roads. Any advice please? Gavel.


We use that non slip matting stuff you can buy, we cut it up and pack it in anywhere it is metal to metal.

Dont understand Aunty Granty the windw blid comment, we have no noise from ours traveling (Starblazer) and silent up and down. They also provide a better finish when closed. Each to their own though. We also like ours very much.


----------



## auntygranty

*Autocruise Oven noise and window blinds*

Hi Gavel CliffyP gives good advice re stopping oven shelves rattleing, funny enough my shelves are quite tight and are quiet but I've had trouble with other vans in the past... CliffyP my comment re blinds refered to the folding type modern blinds fitted in new vehicles --I had an Autosleeper with these and neither I or the dealer (the vehicle was new) could silence the rattles ! They also let light out at night! I am not what I call a real wild camper but occasionally overnight in places where it is best not to let others know you are sleeping overnight the older roll type blinds are much more efficient at sealing the window on a friends drive etc. Inccidently to avoid wear on the mechanism when parked a home for longer periods I use cut down sun bathing mats that were sold by Liddls last year, they are plastic with a foil backing...ideal for stopping the inside fading...Auntygranty


----------



## EJB

Our oven tray is secured with a couple of clothes pegs :wink:


----------



## firewood

well its good to hear somthing good about a starblazer.we have a 2008 starblazer and i wish i had never heard of them we regret buying it .


----------



## auntygranty

FIREWOOD........Should have gone to specsavers.....The Swift take over didn't do much for Autocruise by all accounts Auntygranty


----------



## nipperdin

*Autocruise Starblazer*

Firewood.
Have your problems been with the conversion or the chassis?


----------



## firewood

*Re: Autocruise Starblazer*



nipperdin said:


> Firewood.
> Have your problems been with the conversion or the chassis?


hi its both .its goes back to peugeot again this coming saturday .i think i used most of my holiday entitlement takeing it to be repaired last year .we so hate this camper


----------



## firewood

auntygranty said:


> FIREWOOD........Should have gone to specsavers.....The Swift take over didn't do much for Autocruise by all accounts Auntygranty


yes i know now but some people keep putting how good thay are :lol: :twisted:


----------



## nipperdin

*Autocruise Starblazer continued*

Re AuntyGrantys comment it would be interesting to hear from someone who bought Autocruise models before and after the Swift takeover of the company, regarding any changes to quality and service.
Our van is a 2003 Starspirit and Autocruise certainly gave very good back up service, choices on van modifications and enjoyable annual open factory weekends.
But maybe, sadly, this sort of customer care and flexibility had some part in their financial problems.
I am sure that Swifts are also considerate of customers needs but are perhaps taking a more pragmatic line with financial considerations.


----------

